# A3 02A swap--mechanical clutch... what cables work? NEED HELP ASAP



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

So I'm doing a 16v headswap and a mechanical 02A conversion on my ABA. I was told that the VR6 clutch cables work with the Eurovan actuator but that's not happening.

Can we list what cables work? I remember hearing something about an Acura cable being compatible and that doesn't bother me, if it works it works. 

This is the only thing holding it back from tuning right now and it's been in the shop for 5 months already I just want my dub back!


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

I believe you're looking for an early Honda CRX clutch cable. I'll be doing an O2J in my Scirocco this winter and sure could use a definitive answer too.


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

common... get the hydro stuff from a mk3 vr6 and your done tomorow... what's the problem with that? you don't like the feeling...  

and when your talking about vr6 cables... witch one are you talking about? I have'nt seen any vr6 with a clutch cable !!! 

:grinsanta:


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Hydraulics are a pain in the ass, I'm more familiar with the cable set up and I misspoke and said VR6 cables and meant the Eurovan cable. It was 3" longer than it needed to be


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

What's such a pain in the ass about it? All parts you can actually get. The Honda cable is even longer


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I can get Eurovan parts, the Honda cable I had that didn't have the right ends was a good length but not longer. 

You said it though, it is _more parts_. 

I'm not exactly that close to tuning either, I still have to wire up the MS.


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

dude. the eurovan cable IS the cable you use for this. ive run one, for about 2 1/2 years on an old car. i believe the part is NLA, so count yourself lucky you've got one.
but seriously, if youve got the right part, use it. its seems on the long side b/c its....wait for it....meant for another vehicle.

and btw, end your suffering and use the hydro stuff. the advantage of the cable stuff is that its install quick and forget, until you remember that a new cable is NLA, and youll remember when you realize that the self adjusting mechanism has some odd habits.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Gee, who would've thought it was for another vehicle... So I shouldn't expect the Honda/Acura cables to fit perfectly either?!!?!?!?! :banghead:

The purpose of this thread was to provide a list of clutch cables that are compatible for the few of us left that have the mechanical actuator, not to ditch the effort and source all of the hydraulic parts.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

1992 Honda CRX cable; but must be modified:
You have to keep only the steel ball on the actuator side (remove everything on the cable exept the threaded ring for adjustment, boot, and steel ball for the acuator) and you also have to widen the clevis that goes on the pedal: the clutch pedal is 7mm wide steel, where the cable attaches to it, and the CRX clevis is about 5mm internal width, so you have to widen it a bit (that is for my Mk1 Rocco)

HTH
Fred


----------



## Cristos (Jun 15, 2006)

fredybender said:


> 1992 Honda CRX cable; but must be modified:
> You have to keep only the steel ball on the actuator side (remove everything on the cable exept the threaded ring for adjustment, boot, and steel ball for the acuator) and you also have to widen the clevis that goes on the pedal: the clutch pedal is 7mm wide steel, where the cable attaches to it, and the CRX clevis is about 5mm internal width, so you have to widen it a bit (that is for my Mk1 Rocco)
> 
> HTH
> Fred


 FYI.. I have a contact in Europe that can get me these VW specific parts. I am working on a sawp as well.


----------



## nhsccdp (Mar 30, 2006)

just did this with the crx cable and they now have a metal tube towards the firewall that has to be cut off and the spring steel inside cut down as well... what a PITA...wish you could still get the eurovan cable


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

you can. I just got one from Jim Ellis Volkswagen in Atlanta 

http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/products/gb/Volkswagen-VW/EuroVan/Clutch-cable/5244824/7D1721335.html


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

they don't have them anymore.....i just called


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I must've gotten one of the last ones. Josh, it should be with the other parts in the car.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i have a* BUNCH* of eurovan cables in stock


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Aha! perfect.


----------



## Enter the chicken (Dec 11, 2011)

How much?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

120 shipped


----------



## A2TDI (Apr 8, 2004)

i used and cut down a mk2 parking brake cable and used the tig welder to weld on the proper end>>cut it to length and get it welded..simple


----------



## Enter the chicken (Dec 11, 2011)

*mounts*



fredybender said:


> 1992 Honda CRX cable; but must be modified:
> You have to keep only the steel ball on the actuator side (remove everything on the cable exept the threaded ring for adjustment, boot, and steel ball for the acuator) and you also have to widen the clevis that goes on the pedal: the clutch pedal is 7mm wide steel, where the cable attaches to it, and the CRX clevis is about 5mm internal width, so you have to widen it a bit (that is for my Mk1 Rocco)
> 
> HTH
> Fred


Hey Fred where did you get your mounts? Thanx Craig


----------

